# Space Wolves Special characters. Truescale-Conversion Heavy



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello, 
I have been working on some Space Wolf special characters. The first one up is The Man Mountain, Arjac Rockfist. I plan on doing Arjac, Blackmane, Njal, and Grimnar.

Heres Arjac. I need to know if his shield should be concave, or convex. The Codex seems to have it convex. Tell me what I should go with:

Convex:


















Concave:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Shield definatley concave. The other way will only catch incoming blows/fire whereas concave will allow deflections and make it easier on the wielder.
You have some fine gs work there too.
rep


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

ahh pauly55 awesome ill be watching this eagerly your scuplting is amazing!


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Heres pics of Logan and a wolfguard WIP

His face is done and his NMM gold just got finished.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

these look really good, well done, is it possible to get a close up of the non metallic metal thanks


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Close up done:
Remember his beard isnt finished. Im going to do stone/beard probably later today.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Stone on shoulder finished, and a picture of Arjacs Shield.


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow!! those metalics are wicked! you certainly have some talent


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Heres a few pictures of Ragnar and Arjac, All finished except for their weapon heads which I have special plans for.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That Ragnar is sweet. Are you actually going to play these models? If so, you're going to have some serious problems with true line of site with bases being so high.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

i love the anvil on top of Arjac's back, and your gs sculpting is amazing, Ragnar's shoulder with the wolf is just like the omnibus cover. +Rep


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Khornes Fist, Here is a serious Base (and yes I will play with them)

Its NJAL WIP


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

that is some serious chops.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive pretty much finished these guys. I still need to get the weapon heads sorted out.


----------



## Inquistor oculohell (Oct 7, 2009)

The color of the fur is a bit dark maybe some highlighting is in order other than that they look awesome


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

So heres Ragnar essentially done. He has a finished frost blade as well as a runic disk. I'm pleased.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Go close up on the pics please dude, that looks intruiging!


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

They are nearing completion!

Still to do, 

Touch up faces on Arjac, Ragnar.
Touch up snout on Njals Wolf Pelt
Finish Rosary on Njal
Finish freehand on Ulric
Finish helmet on Ulric
Finish Red on Ulrics cloak
Small cords/strings on Lone Wolf.
Varnish
Thats all folks!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

great work have some rep!


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

I do like those Frost Weapons and shields! +rep dude

EDIT: Well, I like it all but those are my fav bits!!


----------



## amrogers3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Those frost swords look sick. Did you build those?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They look great. and big rocks definitely rock!
+rep

Rev


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the group photo. An excellent display of imagination and conversion work if I ever saw one! +rep


----------

